# Angelshop Roermond



## Shivasmoon (16. Mai 2007)

Kennt jemand einen Angelshop in Roermond und weiss wie er Morgen (Christ Himmelfahrt) aufhat!? Will Morgen hin zum angeln und muss vorher noch shoppen!!
Danke


----------

